# “Service Tire Monitor System”



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

2018 Cruze TD HB, 12k miles
I am getting this message intermittently for the past month.
Started a few days after oil change/ tire rotation at dealership. The service advisor was quick to chalk it up to needing to “relearn “ the system again, she said it sometimes happens after the service that it was not successful the first time.
After I left the dealership the 2nd time within 10 miles it was back again, and continues to happen at least 3-4 times per week. I clear the message on the dash, the little yellow tire warning light will stay on solid then clear itself. 
Has anyone else experienced this?thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What happens to the tire pressure readings when it lights up? If it's consistently the same wheel, then I'd suspect a flaky sensor. Otherwise, it may be a problem with the receiver. Do you have anything mounted by the rear view mirror? I'm not sure where the receiver is in the Gen2, but the Gen1 it was in that location - and some folks found that dashcams could cause problems.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Along similar lines, does when the warning has gone off have you been driving or near the same location? There isn't a ton of interference on the frequency range used by most of the tire pressure monitoring systems but I've heard of problems with driving near strong sources of radio frequency (RF) and electrical substations (for example, parking next to a high-power transformer).

More than likely it's something simple like a defective sensor or receiver module. I'd schedule an appointment and have them take another look.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I have nothing mounted near the rear view mirror. It comes on very randomly, I don’t believe it has anything to do with where I am driving. I will look at the individual tire pressures next time it happens. Will have it checked again with next oil change.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking like the culprit is the RR, 2 separate incidents where Service Tire Monitor came on and RR reading is blank.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

If I were to wager on it I would say that right rear sensor is going belly up. Hopefully it's covered under warranty for you!


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

looking for reset tool for tire monitor 2018 cruze 445mz


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The reset tool just signals the sensor to transmit to the car during the relearn process. 
I'm pretty sure this works on all Cruze, at least all US and probably Canada ones. 



https://www.amazon.com/VXSCAN-El-50448-Pressure-Monitor-2010-2013/dp/B06XVR85N7/


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably just a sensor battery going bad. You'll need a new sensor, they aren't serviceable.


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

taxman
the 40448 tool works on all cruze with up to 433 mhz signal my 2018 cruze has 445mhz radio signal
george


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Heres the one I bought 









Digital LCD Tire Air Pressure Guage Meter Tester Tyre Gauge for Car Bike Truck | eBay


Used to monitor your tyre pressure, thereby extending tire life, increasing fuel efficiency and ensuring your safety. This Mini Tire Pressure Gauge with easy-to-read LCD screen. Two Functions:Test tire pressure and air release function(Release tire air by gently pressing).



www.ebay.com


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

my cruze has 445mhz signal


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

geocod said:


> my cruze has 445mhz signal


Then you've got the only one. 433mhz is what it should have. RPO code XL8.

If you find it impossible to locate 445mhz sensors it's likely because they don't exist


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Then you've got the only one. 433mhz is what it should have. RPO code XL8.
> 
> If you find it impossible to locate 445mhz sensors it's likely because they don't exist


that's what the owners manual says,tried the EL40448 433mhz
no luck.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

geocod said:


> that's what the owners manual says,tried the EL40448 433mhz
> no luck.


Where are you getting the info that it's 445mhz?
Isn't it far more likely that you have a crappy knockoff tpms tool that doesn't work than it is that you have a unique tpms frequency that no tool operates and no other GM vehicle has?


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

info is in owner's manual,will bring to dealer to verify.
product info on one of the many models of el40448 on amazon actually does specify that it
does not work on 2018 cruze

tks for your info


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

If you want to invest in a reader you need one that gives you complete information on the display. The cheaper ones only have lights and they beep. 
I bought this one. This model is discontinued but the company is very reputable. ATEQ VT30 ID Reader and ATEQ Quickset TPMS Reset Tool


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

6speedTi said:


> If you want to invest in a reader you need one that gives you complete information on the display. The cheaper ones only have lights and they beep.
> I bought this one. This model is discontinued but the company is very reputable. ATEQ VT30 ID Reader and ATEQ Quickset TPMS Reset Tool


tks


----------



## geocod (Nov 13, 2020)

geocod said:


> tks


tks


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

About a year ago I got that "service tire sensor" around 50,000 miles. What that really meant is that one of the sensors went bad and need to be replaced. Chevy dealer was only too happy...cost,if I remember a little over or a little under 100 bucks.

And my CRUZE...2014... has a dash cam. It works just fine and causes no problems.


----------

